# Help, My Dog Can’t Hear!



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

*A silent disability.*
Deafness in dogs can generally be accounted due to genetic defects (congenital) or it can also be acquired due to trauma, accident, disease or old age. It can either be partial or complete hearing loss which could affect a single or both ears of the dog. Although breed is not a factor when it comes to the nature of disability, some breeds according to some veterinary medical articles are common to less pigmented dogs such as dogs with albinism condition or some commonly known white dog breeds like Dalmatians, Boxers, Maltese, toy and miniature poodles, Boston terrier, Australian shepherd, German shepherd, Jack Russell terrier, West Highland White terrier, Dachshunds, Collies and Cocker Spaniel. 
Senior dogs are the most prone and likely to endure deafness during their old age. In some cases, deafness on dogs can be accompanied by other conditions such as low vision, partial or absolute blindness. Here are some insights and information why deaf dogs are equally capable as other abled dogs.

*Dogs are born deaf. * 
All dogs are effectively deaf when born because only after a few weeks that their ears would open. Through time, they will be able to develop their natural instinct on reacting to movements around them using their keen sense of smell and later on once their ears open, the hearing advantage follows.

*Deaf and mute is not the case for dogs.*
It is a myth and there is no truth that if a dog is deaf, it doesn't bark and although there are certain breed of dogs that are sometimes called ‘barkless’ dogs They still bark, yodel or yelp because most dogs bark by their strong sense of instinct and their extra ordinary sense of smell reacting and sensing on movements around them and not necessarily through hearing. And although they don’t have a complex system of communication like us humans where most of us are equipped with all five senses. Dogs have a phenomenal sense of smell as much as 100 times better than us humans.

*Right training. *
Training a deaf puppy might be a little challenge using the right technique but it is not that unusual and impossible. Since deaf dogs have that generally the same phenomenal sense of smell dgets with that of the regular hearing dogs. It will just be a matter of knowing the right training and use of the right deaf dog signs could prove and enhance their ability and adaptability both on dogs born with hearing incapacity and those dogs who lost their sense of hearing over their lifetime. Remember that they only lost hearing of your voice but not their keen sense of seeing, excellent smell, instinct, obedience and adherence to your partnership remains. Aside from training a deaf dog through a professional deaf dog trainer, the treat reward system plays a vital role in training a deaf dog the correct way for enhancing his learning abilities.

*Technology.* 
In today’s modern world, gadgets and accessories that are enhanced with electronics and technological automation comes in handy also for especially handicapped pets like dogs with hearing incapacities. Some of these gadgets include vibration collars, laser pointers, etc. helps in catching their attention.
Some of these gadgets include vibration collars, laser pointers and others that help in catching their attention. But do not be fooled by the notion that these gadgets will do all the tricks for you. Your constant pet parenting attention and training will still be required as guidance. Your dog’s adaptability to these gadgets still matters most. If it creates disadvantages instead of positive effects, discontinuance and switching to other training ideas can always be an option.

*A loud cry for help and LOVE.*
Caring and adopting a deaf dog maybe a bit different from those dogs who are able to hear. But deaf dogs are absolutely and equally capable and able dogs. Through awareness and education and the right training, deaf dogs are capable of giving someone who are on the need for a true life companionship. Remember that they only lost hearing of your voice but not their keen sense of smell, excellent instinct, obedience, loyalty and their unconditional love for you which matters the most. A deaf dog may not be able to hear your voice but it definitely can see you through their loving eyes, smells and sniff your scent of companionship and hears you through their throbbing heart. Can you not hear their loud cry for help? Theirs was a world of silence, a world of empty noise but their affection, loyalty and obedience can be loudly felt with their greatest cry of LOVE. All it takes was just a pat, a hug and a HEART SHAPE hand signal from you!







​Source


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I have been seeing quite a few deaf dogs going through one of the adoption groups I work closely with. There was this one beautiful border collie mix named Mabel that. I was really wanting to take her home but she got adopted before I could even talk to my wife about it.


----------



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

But there must still be like any other 'Mabel' for adoption Geoff, just hear from your heart more, I'm sure you'll hear 'em.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Snowflakes said:


> But there must still be like any other 'Mabel' for adoption Geoff, just hear from your heart more, I'm sure you'll hear 'em.


Yeah there are a ton. I have found one in the area I am really interested in and was looking into possibly adopting. I just need some more space. My wife and I have been living in a pretty small apartment and with Baxter already in there it would be pretty tough.


----------

